# what kitchen design software



## Riggly (26 Dec 2009)

been looking at some kitchen design software and kd max has caught my eye. has anyone had any experience of this package or do you have any other suggestions. 

kd max is priced at £995 plus vat gives working drawings, a detailed quote and quite good photo realistic 3d renderings.

this seems a good deal as you can spread the payments as well 

i dont have a showroom so this would act as my major sales tool alongside a website

www.kdmax.co.uk

any comments would be greatly appreciated


----------



## CNC Paul (26 Dec 2009)

Riggly,

I do not have any knowledge of KD Max are you making or buying in cabinets ?

You will not get much for £995 
I use eCabinet, it is completely cusomizable for any type of construction, with rendering, quotation, cutting lists, sheet layout and the output to CNC.
The only downside is poor working drawings which I think will be addressed in version 6, due anytime.

The best part is for trade users and completely free, if you purchased it it would cost between £10,000 to £15,000.


----------



## Riggly (26 Dec 2009)

hi paul 

at present i buy in my doors and cabinets so this would literally be a sales tool similiar to the ones that you get in all the major stores.

the setup is basically a drag and drop of preloaded units onto a 2d plan and the package then draws the 3d elevations and renders them in for you. 

I have made small scale stuff in the past and i am thinking about doing my own kitchen doors and ancilliaries in the summer but probably not make my own carcasses as my carcass supplier will make them to whatever size i want.

i have been using Autocad 14 but it is such a large package that it is taking me too long to learn and draw and if i need elevations i have to draw them seperately.

i take your point regarding that you only get what you pay for but there are several packages around the 1K - 2K bracket of which this looks the best, and the top of the tree planit fusion is around the 4k mark none of these gives you any features to export for production.


----------



## jasonB (26 Dec 2009)

Have you tried Kitchendraw if you just want 3D and walkthroughs, first 30hrs are free so worth just having a play. Its got UK carcase & appliance sizes and you can easily alter any of them to non standard.

http://www.kitchendraw.com/

Jason


----------



## CNC Paul (26 Dec 2009)

Hi Riggly,

Have you tried Sketchup ? you can produce 3D drawings, elevation with dimensions and you can render Sketchup with Podium.

Who do you use for carcases ?


----------



## Riggly (26 Dec 2009)

Hi Jason i have not tried kitchen draw but a free trial is worth a go i have a couple of kitchens coming up i shall try it on one of them. i have seen some of your work that you have posted is this what you use?

Hi Paul i havent tried sketchup either and will try it for another kitchen i thought that i would court some suggestions before i dedicate time and money after struggling with autocad.

i notice that you said that e cabinet also provides quotes are kitchens part of your line and how do you find the libary's hold up as a lot of my customers want a very contemporary look with curved doors and ever changing handles?

i use a company called take two for carcasses they are based up in the east midlands and give a good service. They use cam and dowel construction and use the Egger range of boards and blum hardware


----------

